

Links are a Contract/API - hcatlin
http://blog.moovweb.com/2012/08/links/

======
kevinpet
Good XKCD on this topic. <http://xkcd.com/869/>

------
cardiffspaceman
I had occassion to visit the CBS network website to try to find out the topics
of 60 minutes show. I got mobile jailed and they tried to have me download a
mobile app. So I didn't watch 60 minutes

------
kefs
So.. in case you haven't noticed..

This post is a clever little advertisement disguised as a blogpost/story. The
submitter and author are the same person, selling services for moovweb, which
solves the issue characterized in the advert.

------
SeanDav
You can't claim that links are a contract. At best maintaining links is a
courtesy and one you should not rely on.

Having said that I can see why this is annoying and a clear thinking business
should allow manual override.

~~~
lukifer
The word "contract" is just a metaphor. Your customer is going to treat a
broken link as a broken promise, whether or not you actually made one.

------
cardiffspaceman
I wish the airline had been mentioned. I don't think leaving their name out
will ensure that the site is improved.

Also it is ironic that we are discussing this on Hacker News.

~~~
kefs

       Unknown or expired link.

------
redcircle
Mobile browsers can help matters by letting you override the user agent (e.g.,
with a desktop user agent), to stop sites from redirecting you to their
horrible mobile versions.

